# Tax Refund Shopping



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Rims and tires or performance mods? What would you guys do?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm getting Ricochet armour, rock slides, new foot rests, possibly new front plastic to start, and unfortionatly looks like a engine brake acuator is going to dig into my budget too.

The depending on the size of the refund and how much it will cost to get the wife out of my hair, possibly CDI and HID's.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

any thoughts or opinions on Motorsport Alloys? I like to be a little different then everyone else when it comes to looks, and everyone has ITP rims up here. 

I like the nukes:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

The lifetime warranty in the ITP's is what sold me, but those are some sharp wheels!!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> The lifetime warranty in the ITP's is what sold me, but those are some sharp wheels!!


Everything I am reading up on the MSA's so far says they have a Lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

How much for the set (in our $$'s landed).


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm ordering my stuff tomorrow. Calling Dan @ HL first thing in the morning.
31 laws, black ss212's and HL lift springs.

After that im getting power commander, muzzy or big gun exhaust and a temp gauge

Tomorrow also pickin up 2 iphones.
what else....
a fence around our pool, 2000 saved in a CD and the rest in savings!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> How much for the set (in our $$'s landed).


Going to check with 2koolperformance out of Ontario tomorrow and see if he is able to bring them in.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea I am liking the look, if i can find them on a green 08 would be great:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> Going to check with 2koolperformance out of Ontario tomorrow and see if he is able to bring them in.


I got my 212's, with wheel nuts and all for $400.00 taxes in, and suprisingly, from the dealer.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

beavel said:


> Rims and tires or performance mods? What would you guys do?


i would definitely go with tires for now! performance mods can come later, and besides, you've already got more power than most people with that stock machine! get you some quality rubber!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^^:agreed: ^^^^


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

beavel said:


> Yea I am liking the look, if i can find them on a green 08 would be great:


here's a team green


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I owe $430...........................


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm with you John I don't have a very good feeling about this year for some reason. I don't think I am gonna owe anything but I don't think I will get that much back if anything.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welp so far i've done today:
ordered 31 laws, rims, and springs
picked up 2 iPhones
sold my spacers

It's a good day so far!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

i want the Troopers


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Speed down 231 or 331. 
Then the TROOPERS will WANT YOU!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

checked with 2Kool out of Ontario, 12" MSA Nukes are 399 canadian. 14" MSA Nukes are 419 canadian.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> I'm ordering my stuff tomorrow. Calling Dan @ HL first thing in the morning.
> 31 laws, black ss212's and HL lift springs.
> 
> After that im getting power commander, muzzy or big gun exhaust and a temp gauge
> ...


 
Dang! How many freakin' deductions do you have!:aargh4: More than 2 kids is not worth the tax refund.:09:

We're getting a winch for Brandon's 750. Some part he needs to replace. And, putting the clutch kit/springs on the 450. Oh! And we're paying off both. WE OWN THOSE BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donna


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

lucky! i wish i didnt have that note every month!


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe when the economy picks up a bit Moma can get her a ride!:banana:

Donna


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

paying off an engagement ring. (engagement ring, wedding ring, suffering!)

buying new tires for my streetbike...


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

1 thing I will have from the our tax refund is a water proof digital camera/video camera. Mine sucks and my video camera is ancient.

Donna


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

most likely a big gun or muzzy and pc3


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be paying off a few bills then start working on building a house.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Gonna get a new computer and pay off a loan.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i put mine in the checkin' account, it'll suplement my income for a while and makin livin a lil easier. 30pk>12pk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like a plan. 
i still gotta get my exhaust and PCIII


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmf Swamp Series, jet kit, powder coat my racks and bumper, and twinair air filter...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Think i want a swamp series XL myself. 
Dunno if i'll need the power commander. we'll see after a pipe goes on.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Think i narrowed it down
Fully Muzzy
PC III
Extreme lift
1" Spring Spacer
Full Armor Skids
Grind off my tabs and use my 2" spacers
30" Silverbackes, wides on all 4's 
Might relocate radiator
and possible audio setup 
about it i guess


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd stay away from the lift *and* those spring spacers. otherwise you will be buying axles as well.... just my opinion...


----------

